# Chip.de nicht neutral?



## DonCoco (2. August 2015)

Hab nicht gewusst wohin damit u. Mir war mal so. 
Ich hab bei Chip.de immer den Eindruck das sie pro nvidea u. Intel sind. Schon alleine dieser Artikel
Grafikkarte kaufen: Amazon-Bestseller KW31 im Schnell-Test - CHIP
Die Grafikkarten stehen ja gar nicht im Verhältnis zu einander die da verglichen werden. 

U. Aktuell sind sie irgendwie auch nicht. Ist mir das erste mal aufgefallen wo amd neue CPU rausgebracht hat damals. Das hat mehrere Monate gedauert bis sie in ihrer bestenliste aufgetaucht sind u. Das gleiche passiert jetzt auch mit den Grafikkarten. 
Vllt. Seh ich das auch zu kritisch o. falsch. Aber ist mir allgemein beim durchstöbern von Chip.de immer aufgefallen das Amd Produkte da nicht wirklich einbezogen werden.

Vllt. Könnt ihr mich ja aufklären warum das so ist o. Mir auch sagen das seh ich falsch.

Gruß DonCoco


----------



## Oromis16 (2. August 2015)

Manche sagen ja, manche sagen nein, ich sag: Muss jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Seeefe (2. August 2015)

Naja bei den Prozessoren bietet AMD Intel momentan auch keine Konkurrenz. Intel hat momentan ja quasi wieder ein Monopol


----------



## DonCoco (2. August 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Die Chip ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ein ähnlich qualitatives Klopapier wie die Computerbild


Gelesen wird sie trotzdem u. Die Mehrheit glaubt es


----------



## Guru4GPU (2. August 2015)

Geh doch mal auf Geizhals.de und schau dir im Reiter Grafikkarten die Auflistung bei "Beliebtheit(Zugriffe)" an 

Sind zwar keine Verkaufszahlen aber AMD wird doch etwas mehr aufgesucht 

Edit

Wer kauft sich bitte noch eine GTX 750 Ti?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. August 2015)

Nenne mir bitte mindestens zwei Computer Zeitschriften die man als seriös und unabhängig bezeichnen kann.  

Edit:
Ich hoffe der Kommentar in dem Artikel auf Chip stammt nicht von einem der Leute hier aus diesem Beitrag.^^


----------



## Stryke7 (2. August 2015)

Ich habe mich von Chip spätestens in dem Moment abgewandt, als sie entschieden haben diverse Malware in ihre Downloads zu packen. 

Aber das sieht wirklich komisch aus.
Wen interessiert denn noch eine HD5450?  Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man die noch kaufen kann. Oder eine Geforce 210? 

Aber gut, sie sagen ja dass sie nur die Statistik von Amazon auswerten würden.  Wo auch immer sie die überhaupt herhaben, ich wusste nicht dass Amazon einem irgendwo detaillierte Verkaufsstatistiken zur Verfügung stellt ... ?


@DaBlackSheep:  heise?  Die machen noch guten Content.  PCGH in manchen Gebieten auch, aber leider sind die auch nicht mehr vollständig unabhängig.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. August 2015)

Heise = CT oder?


----------



## DonCoco (2. August 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Nenne mir bitte mindestens zwei Computer Zeitschriften die man als seriös und unabhängig bezeichnen kann.
> 
> Edit:
> Ich hoffe der Kommentar in dem Artikel auf Chip stammt nicht von einem der Leute hier aus diesem Beitrag.^^


Muss ich ja gleich mal die Kommentare lesen ^^


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. August 2015)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Muss ich ja gleich mal die Kommentare lesen ^^



Macht das - ich kriege bei sowas immer Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## DonCoco (2. August 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Macht das - ich kriege bei sowas immer Kopfschmerzen.


Der erste Kommentar könnte man ja fast denken ist von mir. Ist er aber nicht. Hab vorher gar nicht drauf geachtet ^^ Aber der Junge war schneller  hab kein chip.de o. Google Account


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. August 2015)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Der erste Kommentar könnte man ja fast denken ist von mir. Ist er aber nicht. Hab vorher gar nicht drauf geachtet ^^ Aber der Junge war schneller  hab kein chip.de o. Google Account



Gott sei dank warst du das nicht, sonst hätte ich gefragt ob du nicht noch mal einen Kurs machen willst.


----------



## DonCoco (2. August 2015)

Recht hat er aber  
Da sind 2 Kommentare die sind vor über 50 Tagen erstellt wurden. Wie geht das? Auf einen Artikel der erst 3 Stunden alt ist ^^


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (2. August 2015)

Es gibt kein Blatt das neutral ist, u schon gar nicht wenn Redakture auch noch Zocken u sie Privat auf einen bestimmten Hersteller setzen!! das liegt halt in der Natur der sache u ist ganz normal.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. August 2015)

Hm, was mich stört ist eher der Link zu den Verkaufscharts von Amazon.
Die Sachen da drin sind teilweise schon älter - 
die gelistete Sapphire Radeon HD 5450  dürfte doch so um die 2010 erschienen sein oder?
(diese Karte nur mal so als Beispiel)


----------



## Research (2. August 2015)

Heise ist ein Verlag, dem Marken wie c't gehören.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. August 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Heise ist ein Verlag, dem Marken wie c't gehören.



Also hatte ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung, ich danke.


----------



## DonCoco (2. August 2015)

Ich bin schonmal beruhigt das ich nicht alleine so denke


----------



## Koko291 (5. August 2015)

Chip hat viel an Qualität verloren , man schaue sich die letzten Jahre und deren Entwicklung an


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber gut, sie sagen ja dass sie nur die Statistik von Amazon auswerten würden.  Wo auch immer sie die überhaupt herhaben, ich wusste nicht dass Amazon einem irgendwo detaillierte Verkaufsstatistiken zur Verfügung stellt ... ?


Nicht direkt eine Verkaufsstatistik aber etwas was sich "Empfehlung" nennt. Darin finden sich nunmal auch Karten wie die HD5450, GT610 und zweimal die GT210 unter den ersten Zehn. Chip hat nichts weiter gemacht, als diese Empfehlung von Amazon auszuwerten und ihrerseits eine Empfehlung abzugeben, ob sich der Kauf lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (7. August 2015)

Diese Statistiken sind aber auch, wenn sie von Amazon kommen, vollkommen normal. Bei Amazon kauft die große Masse ein und Gamer/Enthusiasten nutzen Onlineshops, bei denen sie etwas sparen können. Die Radeon ist da nur in der Liste, weil sie eben wegen defekten Onboardkarten und veraltete oder defekte diskrete Karten gekauft werden. Das gleiche gilt auch für die billigen GT Karten. Die großen Radeons sind auch deswegen nicht vertreten, da die breite Masse (dank Marketing und Gewohnheit) aus Prinzip keine Radeon kauft. Und aus den Verkaufszahlen und Bewertungen wird am Ende eine Empfehlung abgeleitet. Chip war in diesem Falle aus nur einem Grund nicht neutral. Sie haben auf fremde Empfehlungen eine eigene Empfehlung abgegeben (was an Hand statistischer Metadaten sowieso Bullshit ist) und haben anstatt über den Tellerrand zu schauen den Teller noch kleiner gemacht, als er eh schon war. Das ist also ein weiterer Crap-Content für Klickbaits gewesen, für den Chip seit geraumer Zeit immer bekannter wird. Die Abozahlen bei Facebook sinken bei denen auch schon stätig und bei jedem zweiten Beitrag kündigen in den Kommentaren weitere den Dislike an. Und genau das habe ich vor Wochen auch schon getan. Wenn ich solch einen Baitmüll haben wollen würde, dann wäre ich Bildleser!


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

Ganz schön kritisch. Gibt es eurer Meinung nach irgendwas auf der Welt, was unabhängig ist? Und wenn man das durchdenkt, was bringt dann das ständige Bashing?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

hardwaerevreag schrieb:


> Ganz schön kritisch. Gibt es eurer Meinung nach irgendwas auf der Welt, was unabhängig ist? Und wenn man das durchdenkt, was bringt dann das ständige Bashing?


Das ist eine gute Frage.  Streng genommen ist keine Redaktion wirklich unabhängig,  da sie alle davon leben müssen.  Unabhängigkeit würde vorraussetzen, dass man sich nicht darüber finanziert und nicht auf die Zusammenarbeit mit den Firmen angewiesen ist. Nur dann könnte man auch unbeschränkt kritisieren und rumschimpfen.


Ich finde es trotz allem gerechtfertigt, zu sagen wenn ich denke, dass die Meinung einer Redaktion irgendwo zu stark beeinflusst wird.  Bei PCGH ist das in den meisten Gebieten nicht in großem Maße der Fall, deshalb bin ich auch hier. 
Aber wenn sie es mal übertreiben, wie zum Beispiel mit den iPhone-News,  dann sollen sie zumindest wissen dass es Menschen gibt denen das auffällt und die es stört.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

Ist doch egal ob unabhängig oder nicht.
Meine ganzen Youtuber sitzen alle auf Intel.
Selbst die, die AMD mögen, sind auf Intel umgesattelt (gutes Beispiel ist Pistol von Tek Syndicate die von nem fetten FX auf einen 5820K umgestiegen ist). 
Die einen werden gesponsort (und müssen die Produkte danach natürlich irgendwie erwähnen oder komplette reviews anfertigen), die anderen sind überzeugte Nutzer oder einfach Fanboys.
Und da von AMD nicht viel kommt, gibts auch nix.


----------



## mks1970 (14. August 2015)

Die CHIP war mal gut, vom Schreibstiel und dem Anspruch irgendwo zwischen c`t und der DataWelt. Leider ist das locker 20 Jahre her. Heute ist es leider nur noch eine Art "Computerbild mit mehr Seiten. Hatte sie mal, weil echt günstig, ins Abo genommen aber irgendwann gemerkt, dass sie eigentlich nur noch ungelesen in die blaue Tonne wanderte. Schade, früher hab ich sie echt gemocht!


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

Sympathische Sigantur, mks ...

@Topic: Das beste ist eh sich aus mehreren Quellen zu informieren, insbesondere bei Privatanwendern - also in einem Forum wie hier. Da kriegt man dann realistische Einschätzungen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist doch egal ob unabhängig oder nicht.
> Meine ganzen Youtuber sitzen alle auf Intel.
> Selbst die, die AMD mögen, sind auf Intel umgesattelt (gutes Beispiel ist Pistol von Tek Syndicate die von nem fetten FX auf einen 5820K umgestiegen ist).
> Die einen werden gesponsort (und müssen die Produkte danach natürlich irgendwie erwähnen oder komplette reviews anfertigen), die anderen sind überzeugte Nutzer oder einfach Fanboys.
> Und da von AMD nicht viel kommt, gibts auch nix.



WTF?    Du nutzt als Hauptinformationsquelle Youtube-Werbungen?  

Das nenne ich mal so gar nicht unabhängig.  Und in den meisten Fällen auch weder fachlich noch journalistisch brauchbar.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> WTF?    Du nutzt als Hauptinformationsquelle Youtube-Werbungen?
> 
> Das nenne ich mal so gar nicht unabhängig.  Und in den meisten Fällen auch weder fachlich noch journalistisch brauchbar.



Das sind keine "Werbungen" sondern anständige reviews, die meist auf entsprechende Seiten verlinkt werden wo alles sauber ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das sind keine "Werbungen" sondern anständige reviews, die meist auf entsprechende Seiten verlinkt werden wo alles sauber ist.


Ich habe bisher noch keinen Youtube-Kanal gefunden, der gute News bringt und dafür kein Geld einnimmt.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (14. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher noch keinen Youtube-Kanal gefunden, der gute News bringt und dafür kein Geld einnimmt.



Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, wieviel Zeit soetwas frisst und kaum einer die Zeit hat, das für Lau zu machen. Die haben nunmal die Möglichkeit, sich das ganze monetarisieren zu lassen. Dadurch werden die News auch nicht schlechter. Und allen eine Voreingenommenheit zu unterstellen ist einfach nur frech. Das ist einfach nicht denen gegenüber fair, die ihre Videos und News nur aus Überzeugung und für die paar Klick-/Banner-Cents machen. Und davon gibt es sehr sehr viele.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, wieviel Zeit soetwas frisst und kaum einer die Zeit hat, das für Lau zu machen. Die haben nunmal die Möglichkeit, sich das ganze monetarisieren zu lassen. Dadurch werden die News auch nicht schlechter.


Es ging nicht um die Monetarisierung der Videos an sich,  sondern um die Bezahlung von Produktrezensionen.


Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Und allen eine Voreingenommenheit zu unterstellen ist einfach nur frech. Das ist einfach nicht denen gegenüber fair, die ihre Videos und News nur aus Überzeugung und für die paar Klick-/Banner-Cents machen. Und davon gibt es sehr sehr viele.


Sorry, aber da hast du offenbar nicht viel Ahnung. Jeder größere Kanal, der in irgendeiner Form häufige Rezensionen beinhaltet, wird dafür bezahlt.  Youtube ist nicht mehr in 2008. Das ist die effizienteste und größte Werbeplattform der Welt, vergiss das nicht. Sobald ein Kanal groß genug wird, um effizient Werbung zu machen, wird er gekauft.

Aber du darfst mir gerne einen Kanal nennen, der deiner Meinung nach unabhängig ist.


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher noch keinen Youtube-Kanal gefunden, der gute News bringt und dafür kein Geld einnimmt.



Was ist denn an Geld verdienen schlecht? Verstehe ich nicht.
Gute News, Reviews, Tests was auch immer gehen eigentlich auch nur dann wenn man genug Geld HAT um dies zu tun. Videos produzieren ist nicht kostenlos. Klar nehmen die Geld. Sie lassen sich aber ihre Meinung nicht kaufen, sie werden lediglich für gute Videos bezahlt. Wenn irgendwas kacke ist, sagen sie das auch.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Gute News, Reviews, Tests was auch immer gehen eigentlich auch nur dann wenn man genug Geld HAT um dies zu tun. Videos produzieren ist nicht kostenlos. Klar nehmen die Geld. Sie lassen sich aber ihre Meinung nicht kaufen, sie werden lediglich für gute Videos bezahlt. Wenn irgendwas kacke ist, sagen sie das auch.



Keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich Geld und/oder kostenfrei das Produkt bekomme, dann kann ich schlecht sagen dass es totaler Schrott ist.  Denn dann bekomme ich beim nächsten mal keins mehr zum testen und kann den Kanal bald dicht machen. 

Ich komme mir gerade ein bisschen vor wie im Kindergarten ...   ihr glaubt auch, dass die NSA nur euer Frühstück kennen muss um euch vor Terroristen zu beschützen, oder?


----------



## cryon1c (14. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich Geld und/oder kostenfrei das Produkt bekomme, dann kann ich schlecht sagen dass es totaler Schrott ist.  Denn dann bekomme ich beim nächsten mal keins mehr zum testen und kann den Kanal bald dicht machen.
> 
> Ich komme mir gerade ein bisschen vor wie im Kindergarten ...   ihr glaubt auch, dass die NSA nur euer Frühstück kennen muss um euch vor Terroristen zu beschützen, oder?



Ob du das glaubst oder nicht, aber die Youtuber reden ehrlich über die Produkte. Die Produkte sind meist nur kein totaler Schrott, diese Sachen landen nie bei einem Youtuber solange sie Schrott sind.
Kann dir einige Beispiele geben wo Youtuber über die Grenzen gehen und selbst direkte Anweisungen ignorieren für ein gutes Video.  Denk doch nicht immer so schlecht über andere Leute, nicht jeder ist ein geldgieriges Monster ohne Moral und Ehrlichkeit. 
Und glaub mir, wenn meine Youtuber die 980Ti als die schnellste SingleGPU bezeichnen und auch die entsprechenden Links einfügen zu anspruchsvollen und detailreichen Tests, dann glaub ich denen sofort. 
Und sie haben z.B. praktisch alle sich von AMD abgewendet - sie nehmen zwar ihre neuen GPUs, sorgen aber keineswegs dafür das Leute diese bevorzugen. Es wird maximal Preis/Leistung erwähnt, im Video wird aber alles so montiert das die schnelleren Nvidia immer im besten Licht dargestellt werden


----------



## fxler (14. August 2015)

Ich las eines Tages auf Computerbild "Die Qualität des Samsung S4 ist zwar besser und das Bild schärfer,  aber wir finden die Bilder des IPhones trotzdem besser" 
Seit dem ich das gelesen hab glaube ich den nichts mehr,  was für ein bullshit.
Und doch ein Magazin sollte unabhängig sein,  und ein Hersteller sollte mit Kritik umgehen können und auf eine Kritik nicht direkt Die Testexemplare zurückfordern und in Zukunft keine mehr senden. 
Wenn die Hersteller keine schlechten Resonanzen von den Portalen haben wollen sollen sie einfach gute Technik zu einem guten Preis verkaufen,  Punkt


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (14. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um die Monetarisierung der Videos an sich,  sondern um die Bezahlung von Produktrezensionen.


Quelle? Wo steht das? Wo ist der Beweis dafür? Ich dachte das nennt sich Werbung, ist außerhalb des Content-Kontextes etwas, was jede Publikation (egal ob in Video- oder Papierform) anbietet.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da hast du offenbar nicht viel Ahnung. Jeder größere Kanal, der in irgendeiner Form häufige Rezensionen beinhaltet, wird dafür bezahlt.  Youtube ist nicht mehr in 2008. Das ist die effizienteste und größte Werbeplattform der Welt, vergiss das nicht. Sobald ein Kanal groß genug wird, um effizient Werbung zu machen, wird er gekauft.
> 
> Aber du darfst mir gerne einen Kanal nennen, der deiner Meinung nach unabhängig ist.


Nö den Spieß drehe ich um. Du darfst mir gerne Links geben, in denen Youtuber/Magazine UND Hersteller Stellung beziehen und zugeben, das für Rezensionen bezahlt wird. Denn selbst wenn es in einer Konstillation wirklich so ist, werden sie sich vertraglich zum Stillschweigen verpflichtet haben. Man kann die Unvoreingenommenheit sowie das Gegenteil den Videos/Kanälen/Magazinen nicht immer ansehen. Ich kann nicht sagen, welcher Youtuber, welches Magazin oder welcher Kanal eher Werbung als Review macht. Aber allen direkt zu unterstellen, das sie gekauft sind, ist wie gesagt nicht fair. Und aus Einzelfällen oder aus Verschwörungsparanoia negativ auf alle zu schließen ist nicht richtig. Ist es wirklich mittlerweile so naiv, fair zu sein? Oder ist es mittlerweile so einfach geworden, unfair zu sein, weil es sowieso die meisten sind und man sich nicht mehr erklären brauch?


----------



## mks1970 (16. August 2015)

Ein kleiner Youtuber ist einer Firma wie Nvidia sicher egal, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, sobald da richtig Klicks und Kommentare produziert werden wird da einmal persönlich vor gesprochen und geschmiert. Ich meine, auch eine AutoZeitung oder PCGH ist "beweglich"! Wenn zwei Produkte recht ähnlich sind wird das gewinnen dessen Hersteller mehr Anzeigen schaltet. Wer keine Anzeigen schaltet wird einfach nicht getestet oder sogar verrissen. Das ist Fakt, wie mir ein Bekannter sagte der aus dem Bereich kommt. Also: Grundsätzlich ist das schon OK solche Tests zu lesen aber achtet mal drauf: Der Gewinner bedankt sich meist mit einer ganzseitigen Anzeige im Heft.


----------



## cryon1c (19. August 2015)

mks1970 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Youtuber ist einer Firma wie Nvidia sicher egal, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, sobald da richtig Klicks und Kommentare produziert werden wird da einmal persönlich vor gesprochen und geschmiert. Ich meine, auch eine AutoZeitung oder PCGH ist "beweglich"! Wenn zwei Produkte recht ähnlich sind wird das gewinnen dessen Hersteller mehr Anzeigen schaltet. Wer keine Anzeigen schaltet wird einfach nicht getestet oder sogar verrissen. Das ist Fakt, wie mir ein Bekannter sagte der aus dem Bereich kommt. Also: Grundsätzlich ist das schon OK solche Tests zu lesen aber achtet mal drauf: Der Gewinner bedankt sich meist mit einer ganzseitigen Anzeige im Heft.



Das ist aber normal im Kapitalismus.
Sobald man was anbietet, was der Hersteller von den zu testenden Geräten da kaufen oder mieten kann (wie ein ganzseitige Anzeige), kann und wird dieser es nutzen.
Überleg mal - wenn deine Produkte für gut befunden werden und durch dieses Review werden da einige tausende erreicht - du würdest auch einiges dafür tun um diese Leute gleich zum Produkt zu bringen, nach dem sie den Test gelesen haben etc.


----------



## mks1970 (20. August 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist aber normal im Kapitalismus.
> Sobald man was anbietet, was der Hersteller von den zu testenden Geräten da kaufen oder mieten kann (wie ein ganzseitige Anzeige), kann und wird dieser es nutzen.
> Überleg mal - wenn deine Produkte für gut befunden werden und durch dieses Review werden da einige tausende erreicht - du würdest auch einiges dafür tun um diese Leute gleich zum Produkt zu bringen, nach dem sie den Test gelesen haben etc.


Ach so? Nett formuliert Herr Verteidiger! 
Du meinst also, wenn ein Volkswagen gegen einen Mazda "gewinnt" braucht der Leser noch eine grosse Anzeige um ihm klar zu machen,dass es sich bei dem Polo um einen Volkswagen handelt? Sorry, sollte die Ware nicht nur über einen kleinen Online-Shop vertrieben werden braucht es die Werbung dazu eher nicht, oder? Nein, da geht es darum sich zu bedanken was ja auch OK ist. Nur dem Leser sollte das klar sein wenn er auf Tests schaut.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2015)

mks1970 schrieb:


> Ach so? Nett formuliert Herr Verteidiger!
> Du meinst also, wenn ein Volkswagen gegen einen Mazda "gewinnt" braucht der Leser noch eine grosse Anzeige um ihm klar zu machen,dass es sich bei dem Polo um einen Volkswagen handelt? Sorry, sollte die Ware nicht nur über einen kleinen Online-Shop vertrieben werden braucht es die Werbung dazu eher nicht, oder? Nein, da geht es darum sich zu bedanken was ja auch OK ist. Nur dem Leser sollte das klar sein wenn er auf Tests schaut.



Nö der Leser braucht nicht den Polo zu sehen - den kennt der durch den Test ja. Aber n gutes Angebot hinterher - gerne doch.
Vergiss nicht, im PC-Bereich werden die Review-Samplest nicht immer vom Hersteller vergeben. Öfter sind es auch Shops selbst und die freuen sich nen Ast ab, wenn da erwähnt wird - "Danke an XY für das Sample!" und hinterher direkt ihre Werbung stehen kann. Das ist eine Win/Win Situation, hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf das Review selbst.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. August 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht direkt eine Verkaufsstatistik aber etwas was sich "Empfehlung" nennt. Darin finden sich nunmal auch Karten wie die HD5450, GT610 und zweimal die GT210 unter den ersten Zehn. Chip hat nichts weiter gemacht, als diese Empfehlung von Amazon auszuwerten und ihrerseits eine Empfehlung abzugeben, ob sich der Kauf lohnt oder nicht.


Ist das keine Verkaufsstatistik? 

Amazon.de Bestseller: Die beliebtesten Artikel in PCI-Express-Grafikkarten


----------



## Tamien (31. August 2015)

Kein Medium ist unabhängig, ist ja auch völlig klar. Seit ich weiß, dass selbst das Handelsblatt höchst bestechlich ist, glaube ich gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Research (1. September 2015)

Handelsblatt, LOL!


----------



## xNeo92x (8. September 2015)

Die Chip verweist tatsächlich auf eine Hochburg der Windows/Office Cracks 
Windows Media Center für Windows 10 - Download - CHIP


----------



## poiu (11. September 2015)

Chip neutral, danke hab gut gelacht

ich erinere mal an

Chip jubelt Nutzer Amazon-Ref Links unter und verpackt das in die Chip-Installer ? v-i-t-t-i.de

ach so postet mal im Chip Forum ein user Review, da werdet ihr sofort gesperrt, naja kein Wunder jedes User Review ist aufwendiger als alles was Chip da auskotzt


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

Wer nutzt den Chip Installer zum Download?
Ich finde es sowieso erschreckend, dass auf vielen Download Portalen nur noch die Download Manager existieren, echt lästig. 

Hast du schon mal ein User Review gepostet?


----------

